# Self-tanning lotions



## keithmack (Aug 17, 2017)

I bought a tanning salon inside. Not cheap. They sell $ 50.00 per bottle but I got it for $ 35.00. Every time I take one of my colleagues say envious "see all tan". I was not in the sun and I was not in tanning bed. When I am not using lotion, I still have a very light dyeing effect, very soft and even looking. It is also a great moisturizer. Continue throughout the day.
Laxative has no sunscreen in it, so it can not be used in the sun. For this sleek, bronze look with pants, dresses, pants, bare arms and such. For me, it's worth the money. I was tempted to mention here before because I was very pleased with it, but I stayed away because I did not see the thread on what it was at once and did not want to force.


----------



## Mirelanavaro (Sep 27, 2017)

I love gradual tanners, but I'm a little scared to try actual self-tanners.


----------



## Mariel (Apr 18, 2018)

You  can used a gradual tanner which slowly builds up a tan over a few days  of applying it so it's more of a lotion. You can get a mousse which you  put on for overnight and wash off in the morning and you stay tanned for  a couple of days, or you can get a wash off tanner wish will come off  as soon as you shower


----------

